

Interactive D3 tutorial - vikram360
http://vogievetsky.github.com/IntroD3

======
Inufu
I just started to look through the slides and they look really cool. However,
only on 80% zoom can I actually see the "run" button at the bottom. It would
be great if you could fix this :)

------
RaSoJo
Methinks these slides go with this here video
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXhucjpsNqA&list=PL44F9AB...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXhucjpsNqA&list=PL44F9AB47F30B1402&index=2)

------
raju
These slides from this course at Stanford -

<https://graphics.stanford.edu/wikis/cs448b-12-fall/>

There has been some HN discussion on it in the past

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4927858>

------
aw3c2
All I get is huge text "D3", "Data Driven Documents", Github repo link and
metainfo. Maybe it is broken in Opera?

~~~
avparker
I thought the same at first, but pressing the right arrow on my keyboard moves
to the next "slide".

~~~
steferson
There should really be some sort of explanation on this. I thought it was
broken too.

------
hadem
This could use a little notice to use your arrow keys as navigation.

